# Youth Officer Salary??



## Barbarella (20 Jul 2006)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows what the starting salary is for a Youth Officer?? I have a Social Science degree and a Masters in Social Work.

Thanks...


----------



## rapid (21 Jul 2006)

Depends on the organisation employing you and the nature of the job.  Foroige's 'core' Youth Officers are linked to the teachers' pay scale and so pay is very good.  Other youth organisations, as far as I know, don't pay as good.  Also, many youth workers are employed on special projects with particular budgets that don't allow for proper pay scales or equivalencies with teaching scales.   I'd recommend you contact the major youth work organisations (Youth Work Ireland, Foroige, CYC, City of Dublin Youth Service Board) and ask for their salary scales.  Also, check out the papers and look at the ads for youth workers.


----------



## Barbarella (28 Jul 2006)

Sorry just saw your reply now.  Thanks a mill!


----------

